# Confusion with sata ports on gigabyte-ga-b75m-d3h (need to connect 5 sata devices)



## kartikoli (Dec 12, 2013)

Some one please clarify if i can use 5 SATA devices (4xHD and a DVD RW... can upgrade one more HD in future) on following motherboard.

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> Some one please clarify if i can use 5 SATA devices (4xHD and a DVD RW... can upgrade one more HD in future) on following motherboard.
> 
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com



You can certainly connect but see how many of them are SATA 6GBPS and how many are SATA 3GBPS. Connect the HDD's to SATA 6GBPS and DVD-RW to SATA 3GBPS.OK.


----------



## Skud (Dec 12, 2013)

It has 6 SATA ports so you can easily connect up to 6 devices.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks for the quick reply i was confused as friend said that it has got 2 ports for SSD (frankly i have never used an SSD so no idea regarding it)

A quick question as its my friend's PC and he is upgrading so now i have an option of shifting from AMD to Intel so which combo is better 

My PC    - FX-8120 and Asus M5A97 R2.0
Friend PC- i5-3470 and gigabyte-ga-b75m-d3h


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> thanks for the quick reply i was confused as friend said that it has got 2 ports for SSD (frankly i have never used an SSD so no idea regarding it)
> 
> A quick question as its my friend's PC and he is upgrading so now i have an option of shifting from AMD to Intel so which combo is better
> 
> ...



What is the PC's primary usage and budget? AMD combo will require a discreet graphic card as it does not have an IGP.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 12945
you can buy adapter as seen on this pic

attachments stopped working???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> View attachment 12945
> you can buy adapter as seen on this pic
> 
> attachments stopped working???



Upload the image somewhere else.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What is the PC's primary usage and budget? AMD combo will require a discreet graphic card as it does not have an IGP.



i have a backup card (gt 520) but will have a gpu for sure (going to buy 270x or 7950/equivalent card very soon)

This is all in one PC so gaming, movies , apps , sometime ripping(occasional). I am not the one who get offended if a PC takes nano sec. more to do some task so i am fine with it but gaming is primary @1080p which takes load on gpu and not much on cpu

@ rijinpk1 Please upload the pic somewhere


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 13, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i have a backup card (gt 520) but will have a gpu for sure (going to buy 270x or 7950/equivalent card very soon)
> 
> This is all in one PC so gaming, movies , apps , sometime ripping(occasional). I am not the one who get offended if a PC takes nano sec. more to do some task so i am fine with it but gaming is primary @1080p which takes load on gpu and not much on cpu
> 
> @ rijinpk1 Please upload the pic somewhere



The Intel config is certainly cheaper and offers slightly better gaming performance.



kartikoli said:


> i have a backup card (gt 520) but will have a gpu for sure (going to buy 270x or 7950/equivalent card very soon)
> 
> This is all in one PC so gaming, movies , apps , sometime ripping(occasional). I am not the one who get offended if a PC takes nano sec. more to do some task so i am fine with it but gaming is primary @1080p which takes load on gpu and not much on cpu
> 
> @ rijinpk1 Please upload the pic somewhere



The Intel config is certainly cheaper and offers slightly better gaming performance.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 13, 2013)

thanks will go with intel. How is intel HD graphics compared to gt520 (just out of curiosity)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 13, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> thanks will go with intel. How is intel HD graphics compared to gt520 (just out of curiosity)



It's very good but nowhere near a GT520.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Upload the image somewhere else.





kartikoli said:


> @ rijinpk1 Please upload the pic somewhere



re-uploaded 
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/8807.jpg/


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 13, 2013)

looks so organized


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 13, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> looks so organized



yes, it is


----------

